# Roadside find



## Green Hornet (Nov 26, 2006)

Coming home from work I saw this tucked in behind some garbage cans. 22" weber kettle. The homeowner said it was rusty and his wife bought him a new one, nice wife  , He even helped me load it in the back of the cruiser. Tight fit  . Needs a new cooking grate....ANNNNDDDD  WWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 26, 2006)

G.H. I was almost afraid to click but I did!
Nice find  

I thought I was king of roadside rubbish??
I never find Weber stuff 
 [smilie=bowdown.gif]  The new king!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Nov 26, 2006)

GH< I see what he meant by all rusty! Maybe you should sned that up here to me, I don't think it will last in that humid Florida air! HD almost always has those grates in stock!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> GH< I see what he meant by all rusty! Maybe you should sned that up here to me, I don't think it will last in that humid Florida air! HD almost always has those grates in stock!


Nicks right G.H. that salty air will eat it up!
But I don't think that New Yawk air will be any different.(smog& such)
Send it up to me and with this fresh Mi. air I'm sure it will be fine


----------



## Griff (Nov 26, 2006)

Well now, if air quality is the deciding factor, I've got really clean, but cold, air.

GH, did you happen to notice the letter stamped on the vent? It will tell you what year the kettle was built. Just curious after seeing the wooden handles. My kettle has a "G" indicating it was made in 1985.

Griff


----------



## Green Hornet (Nov 26, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> GH< I see what he meant by all rusty! Maybe you should sned that up here to me, I don't think it will last in that humid Florida air! HD almost always has those grates in stock!


The flash at night makes it look worse than it is. Just superficial rust around the rim of the lid. No holes or serious rot. I will take the wire wheel to it tomorrow if it isn't raining. I think I can get a cook or 2 out of her :roll: The grates are available here at HD for sure! I can't wait to try it out. I haven't cooked on charcoal in ages!


----------



## Green Hornet (Nov 26, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Well now, if air quality is the deciding factor, I've got really clean, but cold, air.
> 
> GH, did you happen to notice the letter stamped on the vent? It will tell you what year the kettle was built. Just curious after seeing the wooden handles. My kettle has a "G" indicating it was made in 1985.
> 
> Griff


That was what I was going to ask someone! I just looked and saw an "EZ" stamped under the Weber on the dial on the top. Is that it?


----------



## Griff (Nov 26, 2006)

Yep, EZ is 1998.

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/wsmage.html

Griff


----------



## Green Hornet (Nov 26, 2006)

Griff said:
			
		

> Yep, EZ is 1998.
> 
> http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/wsmage.html
> 
> Griff


Neat! I thank you again Griff
I thought that EZ might have been a model number. Cool Beans!


----------



## Unity (Nov 26, 2006)

Danged Weber geeks, now you've got me going out into the garage with a flashlight. Okay, my 22-1/2" is an EI = 1997. 

--John  8) 
(That'd be the year we had all the neighbors over for grilled salmon, and the old 18-1/2" kettle needed major backup. I'm still amazed that all those fish came out just right. It really boosted my cred.    )


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks to you guys I have again learned something new from this forum   Thank you


----------



## Griff (Nov 26, 2006)

Green Hornet said:
			
		

> Griff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know what you mean about thinking it was a model number. When you said it was "EZ", I thought the same thing until I looked at the chart. I guess I've seen too many "EZ Start", etc.

Griff


----------



## DATsBBQ (Nov 26, 2006)

Send it to me. No salt winds, it will last a 100 yrs  . It's a twin for mine circa 1996.

On second thought don't. If I'm gonna add another Q thing around here it better be worth getting divorced over


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 27, 2006)

Good find GH!  Someone gave me an 18" Kettle a while back. The vents were completely seized from rust.  I saturated it with WD-40 and voila after several hours it worked like knew.  Then I ran a chimney of hot coals through it to burn off the oil residue and it works like new.  I cook on that little one more than I do my Performer.  I love them both, enjoy!


----------



## Rob D. (Nov 27, 2006)

i just scored an 18" kettle last week on the side of the road...needs a top handle and re-rivet the vents (3 on the bottom held on w/rusty wing nuts)...it's a "P", i think that makes it a 1993....naming it Levar...

Rob


----------



## Oz (Nov 27, 2006)

I agree Brian, the three individual vents are nicer to work with.


----------



## BigGQ (Nov 28, 2006)

Cool find.  A little TLC and it will be just fine!


----------

